# Espro Tamper - worth the eye watering price?



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Used my Espro tamper for the first time this afternoon - a revelation. Baulked at the price and whether it would be worth it. Read loads of posts on the forum - pro and anti to try and help me make a decision. Well, now I know. Used it on a Gaggia Classic set up. I got an espresso the like of which I haven't enjoyed for ages. Mind you, I did backflush the Gaggia as well. Never done this before as the manual doesn't mention it and I wasn't convinced it would make a difference. Not much gunge came out so I wasn't expecting much difference. After a thorough rinse through and a discarded double brew, I gave the next espresso a try. I immediately noticed a difference. The backflush had removed a musty back note I now realise had been contaminating my espressos and spoiling the enjoyment. It was like being reacquainted with the pure espresso experience for the first time again.

The Espro removes any anxiety about tamping pressure variability. Relying on the Espro gave me the confidence to take the grind down one notch which produced a slightly darker crema - very light biscuit. No bitterness and I could taste the espresso half an hour later. I am, to say the least, very chuffed with the Espro. The Espro was supplied by Bella Barista, Northamptonshire - Claudette is a star!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a lover of the Espro tamper as well, and invariably use it when I am dialling in a new bean.

But I see it essentially as a training tool, and use an RB that perfectly fits my VSTs most of the time. But every now and then, I go back to the Espro to confirm that I'm getting my my pressure right and uniform.

So yes, worth the money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have used & still do use with any basket changes, this tamping pad:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/espresso-gear-attento-click-tamping-mat/p37

I think it is more versatile than the Espro, easier to adjust & much cheaper.

Well worth a look


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with Ron on this.... Got the click mat a couple of weeks ago now. Very handy and can use any tamper with it.... Only slight niggle is the central circular rubbery cover bit which dents easily and moves around. The rest feels solid and durable enough. Don't know if this helps..?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Both are good training tools. We installed a bunch of Espro Tampers at a restaurant and the consistency between shots increased dramatically, no matter which staff member was on shift. The price was justified in the number of drinks ordered increasing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree about using the Espro mainly as a calibration tool - nice to have at least one fixed reference point amidst all those espresso variables. The Espro is beautifully engineered as you'd expect given the price.


----------



## CoffeeExmoor (Mar 10, 2011)

In order to better get the feel of 30lb pressure when tamping, I also am considering buying an espro tamper. I can see from the previous entries in this thread how it will help me retain consistency in my preparation. However, can anyone please tell me the pros and cons of a flat base versus a convex base tamper?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have used both flat based and curved and to my taste the flat is better IMO

Somehow my espresso tastes smoother with a flat whereas the curved as ever such a slight bitter edge right at then of the sip. Having said that it is marginal and this might be down to Poor overall technique on my part


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Used my Espro tamper for the first time this afternoon - a revelation. Baulked at the price and whether it would be worth it. Read loads of posts on the forum - pro and anti to try and help me make a decision. Well, now I know. Used it on a Gaggia Classic set up. I got an espresso the like of which I haven't enjoyed for ages. Mind you, I did backflush the Gaggia as well. Never done this before as the manual doesn't mention it and I wasn't convinced it would make a difference. Not much gunge came out so I wasn't expecting much difference. After a thorough rinse through and a discarded double brew, I gave the next espresso a try. I immediately noticed a difference. The backflush had removed a musty back note I now realise had been contaminating my espressos and spoiling the enjoyment. It was like being reacquainted with the pure espresso experience for the first time again.
> 
> The Espro removes any anxiety about tamping pressure variability. Relying on the Espro gave me the confidence to take the grind down one notch which produced a slightly darker crema - very light biscuit. No bitterness and I could taste the espresso half an hour later. I am, to say the least, very chuffed with the Espro. The Espro was supplied by Bella Barista, Northamptonshire - Claudette is a star!


As a total beginner, can you tell me how to backflush and how often I might need to do this?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Pdalowsky said:


> As a total beginner, can you tell me how to backflush and how often I might need to do this?


What machine do you have?


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry - Gaggia Classic


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

No worries. There are some good instructions from glen here -->http://5mcoffee.com/how%20to%20backflush.pdf


----------

